# The larger RBs will fit in what Nissan?



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

RB26DETT, RB25DET are both workable but timely mods into a 240sx, but I was wondering what other Nissans had this same engine bay size, that they can drop in an SR20DET no problem, and have the same problems with the RB series?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

J30, 300ZX, Pathfinder, Hardbody. 


All those could technically be able to accomodate the RB motors. Not sure about it though.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

As in direct swap?

What about more economical cars, like Sentra, Maxima, Altima? I heard of somoene dropping an SR20DET into an Altima (auto), but would the RB25DET fit in there like in the 240sx, with some mods?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

ok first off.. the altima, sentra, maxima, are all fwd..

all RB's are RWD

Sr20det's from bluebirds, and pulsars are FWD/AWD option, so you can swap a USDM sr20 tranny, and make it work.. thats it..

end of story


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I can completely end this post them somebody can lock it. Anything will fit aslong as you have time and money nothing is impossible.

End of story, live with it :loser: !


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> ok first off.. the altima, sentra, maxima, are all fwd..
> 
> all RB's are RWD
> 
> ...




Chuck said it. 

Also, next time, search. Covered many, many times + this one.

*and another one's gone, another one's gone, ANOTHER ONE bites the dust*


----------

